# Can you eat salad??



## Homebound (Jan 27, 2000)

You know it's funny, the foods that are the "norm" for healthy eating seems to be the foods that I can't tolorate! I tried to eat a salad tonight. I love salad. But it doesn't love me back. I've thought before it was the dressing, but switching didn't help. I've come to see that lettuce in general kills me, and gives me major D. Fruits hurt me, most veggies hurt me. How can eat healthy?? I really miss eating a big bowl of grapes.







IBS seems to know what I like, and takes it away from me!







Jennifer


----------



## Stay Strong (Nov 22, 1999)

Right there with you Homebound. All of those are triggers for me as well but if it makes you feel better I never eat fruit(which I love) and never eat raw vegies(which I also love)and I have had this for seven years and I'm still alive. I do recommend cooked vegies such as green beans, and yellow squash. These seem to set well with my stomach. Lately I've been on a diet of brown rice, refried beans(with no seasoning or spicies)and baked chicken(not cooked in oil or seasoned at all.I chop up the chicken and mix them all together. It's filling, high in fiber and tastes good from the natural flavor from the beans. Something to consider.P.S. I also take to caltrate a dayStay Strong


----------



## K9Mom (Sep 20, 1999)

Homebound, I agree with you! Lettuce just kills me. I first noticed that restaurant lettuce caused immediate D and cramping. However, even when I try to eat a salad at home I suffer for it, so I have given up salads altogether. For some unknown reason Romaine lettuce and spinach does not *appear* to bother me at this time so I can still eat Caesar salads and spinach salads. With my luck it will be only a matter of time before they start giving me D too though!


----------



## Guest (Feb 4, 2000)

I honestly don't know! I love fruit and veg and salad so much that I have never been able to give it up long enough to see if my symptoms improve! If it does hurt me - i am in denial!!!







I just devour stories like the one the other week where someone found that eating tons of apples was really really helpful!!! Hopefully I can trick my body into thinking it will help me too!!!


----------



## Guest (Feb 4, 2000)

I have the same problem and I also love salads.:-( Carrots are the worse for me when it comes to veggies. If I eat carrots for like three days in a row (even at small amounts), I have to visit the bathroom quite a bit. As for fruits........I can't eat apples without getting terribe heartburn and nausea.:-(


----------



## Patty (Mar 18, 1999)

I was told by my dr that all green leafy vegs produce gas (collard greens, cole slaw, green salads, cabbage,etc.) and are on the no-no list. He told me if I were going to eat them anyway, to take the Bentyl before eating.


----------



## SteveE (Jan 7, 1999)

Here are my salad rules:1. No more than 3 per week (spread-out)2. Be careful with dressings--overly acidic with too much vinegar is bad & too much sugar like honey mustard is bad. I've found a variety of Newman's that seems ok. Occasionally I'll have ranch in a restaurant setting.3. Extras: No cucumbers or radishes. Little or no onion. No tomato.4. Get a 1/2 & 1/2 mix of the crisp iceberg and the leafy greens.5. This sounds weird, but eat all the RED cabbage I want! Can't explain it, but it seems to be good for what ails me!


----------



## WellWisher (Dec 15, 2004)

Homebound~~Salads are OUT of my diet since IBS-D was diagnosed. Ditto raw fruits and vegetables.I can only tolerate cooked veggies and canned fruits. Although a daily banana seems to be no problem--and that's a raw fruit, so go figure.My husband can eat anything he wants without any problem. Oh, how I envy him! When I pack his lunch with an apple, celery sticks, cut-up grapefruit sections, etc. I just drool over his healthy diet. Same with dinner when I prepare a romaine/iceberg combination salad for him. I sit with a little bowl of apple sauce and he has his crunchy delicious salad.Guess we always miss what we cannot eat anymore!


----------



## Guest (Feb 4, 2000)

I have always felt that if I could eat all the salad I wanted I would not have the weight problems I have! I would dearly LOVE to eat a great big salad for lunch every day, but even a little one once in a while means I have to stick close to the bathroom for the next couple of hours at least. (Sorry, Flux, but 2 hours will do it!) And, like Sad, even one apple gives me terrible heartburn. So, it's canned fruit and cooked vegies, which don't seem to fill you up like the fresh ones and don't give you that "bite" that makes me feel like I've chewed enough to be full. _ OK, that's strange, but it's true._


----------



## Jeanne (Sep 18, 2004)

hi- salad and fruit don't effect me toomuch..I have tried many elimination dietsand have yet to find any consistant triggerfoods.This may be trite..but be SURE you take timeto wash and rewash your stuff. When I get a real waxy feeling piece of fruit, I usea soft brush and detergent. From what I read, they wax the fruit without washingoff pesticides, food handlers germs, etc etc.when you polish that good old wax...all the stuff underneath is still there.Same with salad greens....wash them good..many hands have been on them!Ever been in a market when they are makingfresh orange juice, lemonade, or cider?They just take those thing right out of a crate and put them into the squeezer...YIKES,everything on them is getting squeezed right into your beverage.Those ofus with bowel problems can't affordother little invaders making things worse!just a reminder.j


----------



## Guest (Feb 4, 2000)

Making a point of buying only organic fruits and veggies may help.


----------



## Rose (Mar 25, 1999)

I can eat salads. They actually help with my "C". I can eat most cooked vegetables..spinach and green beans being my favorite. I love broccoli and brussel sprouts..but they don't love me. Fresh fruits tend to give me gas..so I stick with canned fruit in "lite" syrup...pears being my favorite. I also eat apple sauce and ,of course, my prunes.







------------------"Today is the first day of the rest of your life"Rose


----------



## WD40 (Jun 7, 1999)

Can I eat salad? ALAS, no! It causes major pain and gas. But, like Steve, I can eat all the red cabbage I want. Raw veggies don't bother me except for salad fixins (ie lettuce, tomatoes, cucumbers, radishes, raw spinich, etc). Carrots, broccoli, even cauliflower is okay. I can eat anything cooked, but the only fruit I seem to be able to handle is bananas and sometimes apples. Like you, I would LOVE a big bowl of grapes (red seedless...yum!) or a big fruit salad or just a regular chef's salad loaded with Ranch dressing. But, it's brown rice and chicken and broccoli for me. *sigh*


----------



## jane93 (Jan 21, 2000)

You know I really hope this isn't the cause of my remaining symptoms..mostly gas and a lot of it... I eat a lot of salad. I've cut so many other things out of my diet that releived C and D to some extent. I'll be left with only white rice, cooked veggies and chicken...I hate food ...I used to love it.


----------



## MsJanB (Jan 26, 2000)

You know,now that I think of it,salads usually do not sit well with me. Although sometimes I get so confused with the fact that at times I can eat something that I dont have a problem digesting, and then other times the same food may give me terrible D and cramps. Oranges,tangerines, and grapefruit just make me feel miserable, but I love to eat them! I hate it. You know,it seems like I digest McDonalds hamburger and fries, better than fresh, healthy food. Gosh, this is getting me down.Sometimes I just give up and eat what I feel like because it seems no matter what I eat, I am going to feel bad.Jan


----------



## Linda (Aug 22, 2004)

All the things you can't eat because you have D, I eat because I have C..... I make sure to eat salad at least once a day. It keeps things 'flowing'.Linda


----------



## AZmom1 (Dec 6, 1999)

Nope, no salads or raw veggies at all. But I can tolerate apples, grapes, and melons. No citrus however. Also, no nuts, olives, dairy, alcohol, or hot peppers. I'm no fun at a Mexican restaurant.


----------



## zigmissus (May 19, 1999)

Like K9Mom, on good days I can get away with spinach or romaine lettuce (love Caesar salad). But iceberg lettuce is an immediate trigger every single time. I start belching acid minutes after eating it, then it works its way through my system bloating all the way, and coming out as crampy D. Just the sight of it makes me nauseous!


----------



## SteveE (Jan 7, 1999)

Yeah, I guess I should've added that my sister with IBS-C eats salads frequently.


----------



## Guest (Feb 6, 2000)

I get the same reaction to salads, dressings, and most fruits. I noticed one of you can eat applesauce. While I can tolerate apples, applesauce is a no-no. I understand it's the abscorbic acid. Do any of you have suggestions on reducing this awful bloating? I'm trying to give up sodas, but other than water is there anything that "we" can drink? Crackers used to settle my stomach, now they even make me sick, not to mention the bloating. It is SO HARD trying to decide what to eat with this disorder, so I eat most things I want. However, lately, I'm sick on my stomach from "D" almost daily. I was given Librax, but must admit I don't take it everyday. It makes me too sluggish.


----------



## Guest (Feb 6, 2000)

Salads & fruits are out for me too in any large quantity, however, I have not tried canned fruits. I will.I can eat seedless grapes in a small amount (maybe one dozen) as long as I eat crackers with them. Don't know why!!! However, there are some days where it won't bother me and other days where it will.I'm a chicken and rice person now, but love salads, raw veggies, fruits, etc. Can't eat them, though!!!!It can get frustrating. Just when I think I know what I CAN eat, and I just eat those things, the next day I get a bout of D. I've had so many of those days I just want to throw my hands up and say "I give up." But I won't give up!!!! I don't want this to control my life anymore. Citrucel once a day helps with one Donnatal before bedtime (it makes me too sleepy to take during the day before meals). Looking forward to Lotronex release (hopefully) to see if that can help.Take care, Jennifer. You could be me!!!!


----------



## knothappy (Jul 31, 1999)

I can tolerate the romaine, but not the iceburg.


----------



## Maro (Aug 9, 1999)

I really hate to post on this subject,because what I can eat today, I might no be able to tolerate tomorrow. I had a verrry verrry small salad the other night, (first one I have had in months) and it seemed to be O.K. I used Bibb lettuce instead of iceberg. Strange but true I can eat most cooked veggies. Usually a few grapes are O.K. also small amounts of pears, have even eaten peeled apple. Banannas sometimes give me heartburn. Most canned fruit is O.K. As far as meat goes baked chicken breast is my best bet. Although baked fish seems to work too. Pork seems to be the worst meat that I can eat. But as I said before that can all change tomorrow. Maro





















------------------"FRIENDS ARE ANGELS WHO LIFT US TO OUR FEET WHEN OUR WINGS HAVE TROUBLE REMEMBERING HOW TO FLY"


----------

